# Introducing, FurBB



## Soatok (Jul 16, 2014)

*Status: Still in the design phase.*

I'm not satisfied with a lot of the forum software on the Internet, so I decided to take a swing at writing my own. Some issues I would like to address from the get-go:



Intuitive and Granular Permissions API
Security (Design with preventing XSS, CSRF, LFI/RFI, SQLi, Directory Traversals, and File-Upload-related vulnerabilities in mind)
Properly-implemented application-layer cryptography (PBKDF2/Scrypt for passwords, Double-HMAC with a random key so timing information is not leaked during validation, etc.)
Database-agnostic
I'm starting with PostgreSQL for the sake of sanity; later I will write a MySQL/MariaDB port, then SQLite/MSSQL if there is sufficient demand

Mirror _real_ conversations
Think newsgroups or FA comments instead of this linked-list approach in most BB software

Easily extensible for writing custom plugins

It will be completely free, open source (on github), and branded in a furry theme. 

Check it out here: https://github.com/soatok/furbb


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds intuitive! I'll be following your progress.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 18, 2014)

Hm. Sounds good.


----------



## kayfox (Jul 18, 2014)

Why PHP?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2014)

Calling it FurBB seems like a great way to give people an excuse not to use it. Oh, my bad, this is for _furry_ forums. Because... it has furry smileys or something with it?


----------



## Soatok (Jul 18, 2014)

kayfox said:


> Why PHP?



Because that's what I have the most experience with.



LizardKing said:


> Calling it FurBB seems like a great way to give people an excuse not to use it. Oh, my bad, this is for _furry_ forums. Because... it has furry smileys or something with it?


"an excuse not to use it"

Heh. Their loss. vBulletin still can't prevent SQLi in their own code-base.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 19, 2014)

Is there a live preview somewhere?


----------



## Soatok (Jul 19, 2014)

Not yet, it's still being developed. As soon as an alpha build is ready, I'll be sure to update the OP and let everyone know. (I'll probably spin up an EC2 so if I made a mistake it doesn't compromise my own servers )


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: bump*



habnabit said:


> fat dog



You dog needs a diet.


----------

